# Touren Montabaur, Köppel und Umgebung



## xmichelx (4. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen , 
Ich möchte mich mal umhören  wer hier in Montabaur und Umgebung aktiv unterwegs ist  .
Bin selbst sieben Jahre nicht mehr in diesem Forum gewesen und habe es nun wieder entdeckt . 

VG, 
XmichelX


----------



## -sheep- (6. September 2018)

Servus. Ich wohne in Niederelbert und bin dort öfters mit dem Bike unterwegs. Allerdings eher kürzere Touren am Feierabend und mal am Wochenende. Da ich erst angefangen hab, sind meine Beine noch ein stark limitierender Faktor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (26. Oktober 2018)

Gude Michael.
Also, ich bin immer noch am biken, wohne allerdings aktuell in Elz. Hattest du das biken nicht vor einigen Jahren aufgegeben?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## xmichelx (28. Oktober 2018)

In der Tat, habe jetzt das Biken wieder für mich entdeckt.
Etwas weniger Tour, etwas mehr Trails.


----------



## Dr4x (6. November 2018)

Komme aus Koblenz und fahre eigentlich sehr regelmäßig, 2 mal die Woche, im Winter aber wohl nur noch 1 mal am We. Trail klingt gut und ich wäre gerne dabei, sofern du Leute brauchst zum Mitfahren ^^


----------



## Bubba. (14. November 2018)

Ich werfe es mal in die Runde, hätte Lust auf Austausch und ggf. gemeinsame Touren im Raum MT/Köppel.
Wohne in MT-Horressen und fahre seit fast 20 Jahren MTB. Kenne einige Touren hier in der Umgebung aber wäre aber daran interessiert, neues kennenzulernen und dazu im Gegenzug meine Touren zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Wer mag einfach hier posten oder PN.

Liebe Grüße

B


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Dezember 2018)

Bin aus Raum puderbacherland und bin immer bereit neues im schönen WW zu endeckten.


----------



## Dr4x (13. Dezember 2018)

.Wie wäre es diesen Samstag vormittag, ob MT oder Ko wäre mir egal. Wer Interesse hat, bitte per PN.


----------



## Cpt. Crash (2. Januar 2019)

Die Tage nochmal wer am Köppel unterwegs?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Januar 2019)

Hier ich würde gerne ne Runde zum Käppel und Drumherum drehen.

Gerne heute.


----------



## tommi67 (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute
Alleine fahren ist Kacke.
Ich komme aus Nassau und fahre morgen früh eine Runde auf meinen Hometrail.
Ca 30 .Km  mit etwa 70%Trailanteil.
Dauert ungefähr 2,5 -3 Stunden.
Wenn jemand Lust hat bitte kurzfristig melden.Die Trails sind maximal S2.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmichelx (21. Juni 2019)

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse, morgen geht leider nicht. Starte am Sonntag in Rhens und Morgen ist "Ruhetag"


----------



## tommi67 (21. Juni 2019)

Egal bin eigentlich regelmäßig unterwegs.
Kurz zu meiner Person bin etwas über 50 fahre gerne technische Trails und bin nicht auf Bestzeiten aus. Wenn du Lust hast und es zeitlich passt einfach melden


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Juni 2019)

Moin,

Ich hätte Interesse... wievielte Höhenmeter hattest du geplant von wo aus startest du?


----------



## tommi67 (21. Juni 2019)

Starte in Nassau
Meine Runde hat etwa 600 hm.je nach Lust und Laune kann man noch ein paar technische Sachen einbauen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (21. Juni 2019)

Komme aus dem Aartal bei Diez. Die Trails an der Lahn um Nassau kenne ich nicht. Würde das gern ändern  bei mir wird's leider erst im Juli was.


----------



## tommi67 (21. Juni 2019)

Okay einfach melden 
Ich freue mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc749 (17. April 2020)

Hallo,

gerade erst entdeckt den Fred. Köppel ist meine Feierabendrunde.

Mal eben auf 25km 400HM, macht Spass.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (18. April 2020)

...


----------



## Duc749 (18. April 2020)

Ich wohne in Bannberscheid, wo kommst du weg?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (18. April 2020)

...


----------



## Duc749 (18. April 2020)

Hin und wieder, ist ja direkt vor der Haustür.


----------



## Flauschinator (5. Juni 2020)

Gude, 
Als gebürtiger Wäller klinke ich mich auch mal ein. Ich bin übernächste Woche mitsamt Bike für ein paar Tage bei meinen Eltern in Montabaur. Da ich mit dem Biken erst im Studium und damit weitab der Heimat angefangen habe ist der Westerwald für mich in der Hinsicht eher Neuland. 
Über ein paar Tips oder gerne auch Mitfahrer falls wer Bock hat würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## guennny (6. Juni 2020)

Moin,
Was fährst du denn so? Touren oder auf der Suche nach Trails? Bei letzterem kann ich leider nichts bieten.


----------



## Flauschinator (6. Juni 2020)

guennny schrieb:


> Moin,
> Was fährst du denn so? Touren oder auf der Suche nach Trails? Bei letzterem kann ich leider nichts bieten.



Nennen wir es mal "traillastige Touren" 
Gibt Leute, die fahrtechnisch heftiger unterwegs sind, aber mein Fully mit seinen 140 mm Federweg hat sowohl die Albrecht-Route als auch die Borderline in Freiburg schon hinter sich. Ich fahre gern lange Touren, bin aber auch verblockten Trails nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## guennny (6. Juni 2020)

Hab leider kein Fully und auch keine Trail Skills ? aber lange Touren sind genau mein Ding ?


----------



## Duc749 (6. Juni 2020)

Habe auch kein Fully (mehr).   

Der Bikepark in EMS wird mich nie sehen.

Aber so 40 - 60 km Touren mit 800 - 1000 hm sind immer drin. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Juni 2020)

Da können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen...


Grüße Lars


----------



## Duc749 (7. Juni 2020)

meine Sonntagsmorgen Runde.  ? 

Ein wenig windig heute morgen. 






Grüße


----------



## Deleted 525513 (19. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute nach 2 Wochen mal wieder am Köppel oben. Mit WesterWALD hat das so langsam gar nichts mehr zutun.
Noch mal eine ganze Menge mehr abgeholzt, wie es ohnehin schon war. Traurig.

Was mich an er ganzen Sache am meisten ärgert, das keinerlei Rücksicht auf Trails/Wanderwege genommen wird.
Es wird abgeholzt und alles bleibt (Erstmal) einfach so liegen wie es grade passt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, das wird wohl Notwendig sein, aber kann man seinen „Arbeitsplatz“ nicht ordentlich hinterlassen?!

Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt, es ist aber wirklich deprimierend zu sehen, wie ein Weg nach dem anderen unbefahrbar wird. Warum quäl ich mich eigentlich noch da hoch?


----------



## Duc749 (19. Juli 2020)

Ja,

da sieht es aus als ob die 5.Armee da mehrmals drüber gezogen ist.  ? 

Die arbeiten dort auch Sonntags, da stehen dann 3 Sattelschlepper hintereinander. Ausserhalb der Forstautobahnen ist da nichts mehr fahrbar. Wollte heute morgen auch so einen Special Trail (hoch) fahren.
Ging nicht. Ist aber nur auf dem Köppel so gravierend.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 525513 (19. Juli 2020)

Duc749 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> da sieht es aus als ob die 5.Armee da mehrmals drüber gezogen ist.  ?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie es auf der köppelseite Richtung Dernbach aussieht. Also allgemein im Wald. Richtung Höhr siehts aber oft nicht besser aus. 
Einige Wege sind noch wegen der schweren Stürme Anfang des Jahres versperrt. Andere litten auch unter den Baumfällarbeiten...
Ich suche jetzt das dritte mal für dieses Jahr eine neue Feierabendrunde :-D


----------

